# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: CryptoJewels.com - Affordable jewelry - Accepting PayPal|BTC|LTC

## Simran

[$35]BasketBall & Hoop Ring w/ CZs | Changeable front  Sterling Silver  Size 9
http://cryptojewels.com/?product=bas...-silver-size-9




```
Purity: Sterling Silver (92.5%)
Size: 9
Weight: 11.1 Grams
Style: BasketBall going into Hoop with Cubic Zirconias all around.


Stone: Cubic Zirconia
# of Stones: 14  0.18ct Per Stone.
TCW: 2.52ct


This ring has the design on the front set on it with 2 prongs right behind the ring. The basketball with hoop can be removed or changed.
```


[$30]Asian Style Bracelet  Sterling Silver  8″
http://cryptojewels.com/?product=asi...rling-silver-8




```
Purity: Sterling Silver (92.5%)
Length: 9″
Weight: 20 Grams
Style: Asian?
```


[$20]Mexican Lighter Holder from 1925  Sterling Silver
http://cryptojewels.com/?product=mex...terling-silver




```
Purity: Sterling Silver (92.5%)
Weight: 16.4 Grams
Style: Lighter Holder


Stamped
Mex
Paceo<
1925″


Note: Doesnt come with lighter.
```


[$10]Rolo chain w/ Picture lock  Sterling Silver  18″ 1mm
http://cryptojewels.com/?product=rol...-silver-19-1mm




```
Purity: Sterling Silver (92.5%)
Length: 18″
Weight: 4.3 Grams
Style: Rolo w/ Picture lock
```


[$5]Herringbone Bracelet  Sterling Silver  8″ 2.5mm
http://cryptojewels.com/?product=her...silver-8-2-5mm




```
Purity: Sterling Silver (92.5%)
Length: 8″
Weight: 2.5 Grams
Style: Herringbone
```


RonPaulForums deal - Free shipping on orders $20 or more(USA ONLY)(Discounted for Intl)


Regular shipping prices:
USPS First Class - $3
USPS Priority Mail - $6
Intl Shipping - Calculated


If you are interested in any of the items, PM, and I will give you a coupon code to use for the free shipping! 


--Simran

----------

